
This place is pryson - Tomte
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n10/mary-wellesley/this-place-is-pryson
======
rayhendricks
It is interesting that such religious hysteria was actually possible though.

Honestly at least personally this whole idea of enclosure is quite disturbing.
I wonder if conditions were that bad such that this was the rational choice?

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
There are plenty of examples of other, arguably even more extreme forms of
slow religious self-sacrifice:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stylite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stylite)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokushinbutsu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokushinbutsu)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sallekhana](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sallekhana)

~~~
emmelaich
Buñuel made a movie about Simon the Stylite:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_of_the_Desert](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_of_the_Desert)

------
rootw0rm
catchy hook, but the paywall ruined it...

~~~
nowandlater
Indeed. I ran it through outline. It's a fascinating read.
[https://outline.com/quXJhb](https://outline.com/quXJhb)

